
Show HN: Jelpy – Assist Your Users - waukalak
https://jelpy.io/?ref=hn
======
waukalak
I run several web projects and need a tool to collect feedbacks, bug reports
from my users. I don't want to have a dedicated person to manage messages (too
expensive) and cannot offer real-time communication (I don't do sales). I know
there are many apps like Jelpy but, in my opinion many of them are focused on
real-time messaging or costly for the features I need. So I've built my own
tool.

Jelpy offers you canned responses, virtual mailboxes to forward mail to, team
members, multiple projects, autoresponder, customer tags and details
(location, time).

As a developer I like to have control over tools I use. When using jelpy you
control the widget via JavaScript API. You even can submit feedback from your
custom form without using a widget. Sure REST API is also a feature.

As a product owner I want to have more project specific customer information
(is it premium, is it authenticated, etc). That data can be sent with every
submission. This really gives you a good context.

What's planned: * filters (eg. process messages before they get to inbox -
delete, archive, assign, auto reply) * Shareable link to the form.

And many other sweet things.

It is in beta stage so bugs and issue may happen but I already use it for four
months.

I invite you to try it. And I am open for you feedback :) Don't hesitate to
ask for features.

Here is a link: [https://jelpy.io](https://jelpy.io) Twitter: @jelpyapp

